# Arkansas herf!



## razrbakcrzy (Sep 30, 2005)

*Any Gorilla and friends who might be intrested in a herf in the Fayetteville or Fort Smith, Arkansas area.*​Let me know your email address. I have been thinking of setting somthing up. So if you are ready to herf in the Ozarks let me know!

The number of people will certainly affect where we will be able to do this so when you mail me let me know about how many you will be expecting to bring with you.

Jim

[email protected] (personal)
[email protected] (work)


----------

